# Hello, and Chale/The End Of The Road



## Dilapidated (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello all, this is my maiden post so I hope it all goes well.

So last summer some friends and I were in the IOW and it was suggested a visit to Blackgang should take place. I won't post a long history that's well known but suffice to say those cliff faces keep crumbling (!) so I imagine they'll be moving it again in the not too distant future. What's left of the old amusement park is still there in bits and pieces, as shown below (hopefully...). Out of the few of us that were there, I was the only one that wanted to have a look. The end of the road, literally, drops off the cliff. _That_ surprised me, it was even more of a sharp drop than in the pictures I'd seen previously. The other thing that surprised me was the amount of sheer filth that had been chucked on the part of the road that had fallen away - doors, buckets, pipes... 

So I got around to the roundabout merry-go-round and the other concrete structure (any ideas?) and realised that I was standing three foot away from the edge of a many foot drop into the sea. As this was my first explore you can imagine the nerves, which was not helped by my friends' calling "we cant see you, have you fallen off? Have you died yet?" - these are the people I choose to go on holiday with. I would've gone further up to the other structure but, in all honesty, I was more concerned with getting off of a cliff edge. So pictures were taken, nothing you haven't seen before, but I thought it better to have something to bring to the table. I did take a few shops of the curry house which is also empty, but only from the outside. If anyone would like to see these you're more than welcome to. 
And yes, it still spins like new.

Cheers,
Dilapidated

Edit: Apologies for being new, is there a way to post photos without having a flickr/photobucket/other account? I thought there'd be an attachment button somewhere. Sorry!


----------



## smiler (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think so, I hope you get either a Flickr or photobucket account asap I'd like to view your pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 28, 2015)

welcome along get a report up sounds good.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds a good trip. Go for a flickr account and post those pics.


----------



## Dilapidated (Jan 28, 2015)

So I've been spending this evening swearing at the laptop and Photobucket - wrong decision. Here's (for the fourth time?) some photos, hopefully of the right place.








 - I should stress here that in order to get to the pictured bits I didn't have to jump over a chain link fence in borad daylight. It was already bent over and provided a decent shot. I don't think my legs would've appreciated the nettles below. 





 - You can see how close the cliff edge is here, one is required to be on the other side of said piece of rust in order to get to it, a little too close for comfort!


----------



## Dilapidated (Jan 28, 2015)

Probably the best shot, not that that's saying much!


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice photos..... this is my neck of the woods! Your in the right area but wrong end of the road, next time your on the Party Island give me a shout I'll be your guide................

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19963[/ame]


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well done for you perseverance fella, you got there in the end !!! A nice little first report and that road certainly does just end doesnt it !! All my (NORMAL !!?) friends give me the same grief as yours, and i've been doing this for a few years now, but dont let that bother you. !! Take up Gushyfella's invite and see a bit more of the Island - theres tons over there no matter what you're into. And remember its a damn site more enjoyable than playing golf, trainspotting, fishing or just gettin' wasted down the boozer !!


----------



## urbanisle (Jan 29, 2015)

The concrete building used to be mission control (space attraction)


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome along! I was just about to say you're in Gushyfellas area, but he beat me too in! 

Fantastic introduction, welcome along! I look forward to seeing more of your photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Great report, looking forward to future ones.Happy hunting.


----------



## Dilapidated (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all, I'm glad you like the photos/report. Gushysfella, it was your report that you've linked there that made me want to have a root around in the first place! If I'm ever in the area again I'll give you a shout.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 29, 2015)

Well done mate looks like a nice little wander really good photos. Great start


----------

